
Multi Layer Archive in rust released by ANSSI (French cybersecurity agency) - guerby
https://github.com/ANSSI-FR/MLA
======
guerby
See also the "Guide to develop secure applications with Rust" released by the
same agency last year:

[https://github.com/ANSSI-FR/rust-guide](https://github.com/ANSSI-FR/rust-
guide)

